# Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

*Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Moin, moin zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem ungewöhnlichen RAM-Verbrauch unter Windows 7. Bereits nach Windows start, ohne das ich weitere Programme geöffnet habe liegt mein Verbrauch bereits bei über 2GB, teilweise knapp unter 2,5GB. 
Das stört mich ziemlich, da ich so besonders bei aufwendigen Spielen kaum Reserven und der Arbeitsspeicher schnell am Limit ist (6GB).
Bisher konnte ich den Speicherfresser trotz häufige Suche im Taskmanager und mit Processexplorer nicht identifizieren. Habe nur einige kleinere Autostartprogramme: Samsung Magician, WLAN-Stick-Programm, Bitdefender Antivirus und zur Zeit noch Catalyst da ich nach Grafikkarten einbau noch etwas an den Einstellungen feile.
Im Vergleich verbraucht mein Netbook ab Start gerade mal die Hälfte, trotz ähnlicher Software.

Zum System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955  @3,6Ghz
Ram: 3*2GB Kingston 1333Mhz Dual Channel
Grafik: 270X Toxic 2GB
Windows läuft über eine Samsung 840Evo SSD

Windows ist aktuell und wirklich viel Müll ist auch nicht installiert. Hatte sogar vor ca. 2 Wochen Windows neu aufgesetzt in der Hoffnung auf eine Besserung, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Falls jemand eine Idee hat würde mich das freuen! 
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Raeven (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

ich habe mal bei mir geschaut, Win Start = 1,3GB, Browser gestartet= 1,7GB, also kommt auf die Programme an die ausgeführt werden. Auslagerungsdatei anpassen. CCleaner und Autostart ausmisten ( msconfig)


----------



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Danke für die Antwort. 
Über das mit dem Browser bin ich mir im klaren. Ich meinte wirklich, dass ohne dass Programme ausgeführt werden der Verbrauch bei über 2GB liegt. Ohne das ich irgendwelche Programme ausgeführt habe.
Eben nach einem Neustart st mir aufgefallen, dass der Verbrauch anfangs bei 1,2GB lag, dann aber plötzlich ohne eine Handlung von mir auf 1,8GB gestiegen ist und dann noch weiter. Das finde ich eben äußerst merkwürdig.
Autostart habe ich jetzt gerade nochmal extrem ausgemistet, mal sehen ob es hilft.

Edit: Anfangs half es das den Speicher Verbrauch auf fast 1,15Gb zu senken. Nachdem ich dann kurz nur ein Explorer Fenster geöffnet hatte, stieg der Verbrauch auf 2GB. Insbesondere der nicht ausgelagerte Kernel-Speicher hat sich währenddessen von 0,1GB auf 0,9GB erhöht.


----------



## Raeven (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

dann sollte auch im Ressourcenmonitor nachvollziehbar sein welcher Prozess diesen Anstieg verursacht.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Gerade ausprobiert, habe sogar einen Scrennshot erstellt zum besseren vorher nachher Vergleich, allerdings gibt es keine Auffälligkeiten, welche einen solchen Anstieg erklären würden.

Versuche jetzt einfach mal die Auslagerung von Kernel-Speicher zu erlauben, da eben dieser für den Anstieg sorgt. Im übrigen steigt der Speicher nach exakt 1min Systemlaufzeit Sprunghaft an.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Hier mal der Verbrauch mit Ressourcenmanager. Hoffe es hilft.
Kernel Auslagerung erlauben hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. Allgemein liegt bei meinem Netbook gerade mal ein Gesamt Kernel Speicher von 250MB vor, auf meinem Festrechner sind es 1,25GB.
Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Oh Anhang vergessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Wo liegt da das Problem? Auslagerungsdatei verwenden/vergrößern und dann gibt es keine Probleme. Windows lagert ja dann schließlich automatisch aus.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

So habe das Problem gefunden:
Der belegte Speicher war non-paged-Kernelspeicher. Habe ich letztlich über den Prozess-Explorer entdeckt. Nach genauer Analyse stellte sich die Ursache wurde jedoch nicht als Anwendung heraus, sondern Treiber. 
Hatte für meine SSD den RAPID-Mode aktiviert, im Gedanken eine höhere Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Jedoch hat eben einer der Treiber den Arbeitsspeicher "zugestellt" mit über einem GB "Kernel-Speicher".
Nachdem ich den Modus wieder beendet habe gibt es keine Probleme mehr. Der Modus sollte eigentlich den Speicher effektiver verwalten, ob das nun mit dem non-paged Speicher zusammenhängt ist für mich nicht klar.

Zum Thema Auslagerungsdatei: 
Macht ja eben keinen Sinn, da in meinem Fall dann z.B. Spiele-Datein oder andere System-Daten ausgelagert werden, obwohl eigentlich noch 1GB RAM unnötig geblockt ist.

Schöne Grüße und danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Sollte der Speicher vom dem Rapid-Mode nicht bei Bedarf wieder freigegeben werden? Wenn die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD liegt, geht doch das rasend schnell.
P.S. Merkst du einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied mit/ohne Rapid-Mode?


----------



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Sollte der Speicher vom dem Rapid-Mode nicht bei Bedarf wieder freigegeben werden? Wenn die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD liegt, geht doch das rasend schnell.
> P.S. Merkst du einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied mit/ohne Rapid-Mode?


 

Habe mich nochmal zum Rapid Mode informiert, also es wird maximal 1GB RAM als Schreibcache genutzt. Allerdings bringt das nur in einigen Fällen ein Leistungsplus/ verkürzte Zugriffszeiten. Im Endeffekt kann man es sich auch schenken, auch im Hinblick auf mögliche Datenverluste.
So wie ich es verstanden habe, und auch erlebt habe bleibt der Speicher vollständig geblockt, selbst bei maximaler RAM Auslastung. 

Zum Geschwindigkeitsunterschied kann ich noch nichts sagen. Werde morgen oder heute Abend mal eine Runde zocken und dann berichten. Aber im Bereich Spiele kann ich mir zumindest theoretisch denken, dass falls der RAm mal tatsächlich voll seien sollte und Spiel-Daten ausgelagert werden, selbst auf die SSD, die Zugriffszeiten um einige Größenordnungen steigen und gerade dass die Frames in den Keller zieht. 
Aber abwarten und Tee trinken bis ich es getestet habe


----------



## BloodKnight989 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ungewöhnliche hoher  Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch*

Update:  Habe gestern Abend mal ein wenig getestet. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen dass ich bei der Suche nach dem Speicherfresser auch einen defekten AMD Overdrive Treiber deinstalliert habe, der das Ergebnis beeinflusst haben kann.

Also ich persönlich finde das System reagiert durch die Änderung besser, man hat vorallem bei Speicher lastigen Programmen wieder mehr Geschwindigkeit/Reserven.
Komischerweise nimmt meine Grafikkarte jetzt auch ihren richtigen Idle Modus ein: (Core/Speicher) (300/150)Mhz statt (450/1500)Mhz. Etwas merkwürdig wie ich finde. (Vielleicht durch den Overdrive Treiber bedingt?!)
CoH läuft jetzt auch unter Ultra deutlich flüssiger, da ich nicht mehr am RAM Limit kratze. 
Durch die Rapid Mode Deaktivierung merke ich keine schlechteren Zugriffszeiten auf die SSD, alles startet schnell wie vorher auch.

Daher meine Meinung: Rapid-Mode, absoluter Müll für den Alltag, wenn man nicht gerade Anwendungen benutzt die von einem riesigen Write-Cache profitiferen!


----------

